# Already 6Lb baby at 32 weeks! Worried.



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

HI

I am 32 +2 weeks pregnant and have a history of big baby's - DS 9lb 8oz and DD 10lb 11oz (not GD related)

After a 2nd growth scan today they have given me a estimated weight at already 6lbs ish, 2 weeks ago she was 4 1/2 lbs.  Her head  and stomach measurement was 38 + weeks, legs 35 weeks. 
My concern is that because I have already delivered naturally, with out complications, 2 big baby's the consultants just seem too relaxed about it all. This baby in comaprison with my last (DD) is already measuring bigger. I don't want to have a baby bigger than the last one and I'm concerned that this is a possibility. Although I have proved I can deliver a 10lb 110z baby without complication I am really worried that something will go wrong, like her head will get stuck or I Will run the risk of shoulder displacement.I am to have another scan at 36 weeks. What are the possibility's of me pushing to be induced early to avoid any emergency situation during delivery?


To top it all off, we were told last week that we are to move to Oxford in 2 weeks time (DH is in the forces) and now I will have to transfer all my care to another hospital. How easy is it going to be to keep the continuity of care? As well as a 36 week scan I'm also due to have a GBS swap following a history in previous pregnancy's, which will all need to be done in Oxford.

Sorry for the long winded post.

Kerry


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
transferring your care shouldn't be too much of a problem, people do it all the time.  I can understand your concerns about the size, and I wouldn't have thought it was unreasonable to ask for an induction at around 37/38 weeks, and express your concerns.  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

